
The importance of a good command line prompt - shiroyasha23
http://shiroyasha.io/the-importance-of-a-good-shell-prompt.html
======
daw___
Thanks for the nice write up. I have a prompt spanned over two lines, with
just a '$ ' on the second line so that you can have a very long first line
(deep nested dir, long git branch name, timestamps, etc) without filling room
for the actual command.

Another nice tip, which is not really related to this, is getting used to use
`fc` (or CTRL+X E) to edit a command.

